# JD116 riding mower won't shut off



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

My JD 116 riding mower (b&s 402707) has a new key switch, and coil. It starts, runs, and mows fine, but it won't shut off, even when I disconnect the plug on the switch, or disconnect the battery.
I have a toggle switch. Can you tell me which wire i can put the toggle switch on to kill the motor?
Thanks for reading. Of no


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kelley1, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you install the toggle switch to interrupt the input wire to the coil, that should do it. Your keyswitch should be doing the same thing. Maybe check your wiring?


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello kelley1, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If you install the toggle switch to interrupt the input wire to the coil, that should do it. Your keyswitch should be doing the same thing. Maybe check your wiring?


The new coil just has one black wire that attaches to the shroud. I disconnected it and it kept running. I tried grounding the white wire (in the harness at the front of the motor) too, to no avail. Only way to kill it is pull the spark plug wires off. LOL. Do you have any dynamite for sale?

Thanks for responding!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> Maybe this will help.


The black wire on the coil attaches to the front of the shroud. Ground?
I disconnected it, no help. I also disconnected the battery. Still won't die. I put on a fuel shut off but it takes way too long to run out of fuel.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about idling down and pull out the choke to see if it will shut it down. At least until you sort out the issue.
You say "the new coil"? Is it the same as the old one?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There's supposed to be a white wire to the ignition module from the keyswitch. See attached wiring diagram.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

pogobill said:


> How about idling down and pull out the choke to see if it will shut it down. At least until you sort out the issue.
> You say "the new coil"? Is it the same as the old one?


No. The guy installed one that doesn't have the module mounted on the side. Very simple unit. He said it wouldn't make any difference in performance, but maybe he's wrong. My problem isn't complex, just damned annoying. Thank you for responding!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

How about a couple of photos of your coil setup and the wiring around the coil??.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

FredM said:


> How about a couple of photos of your coil setup and the wiring around the coil??.


You bet. I'll be at my shop later this morning. I'll take a pic or two and post them. Great idea. Thanks for responding!


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

BigT said:


> There's supposed to be a white wire to the ignition module from the keyswitch. See attached wiring diagram.
> 
> View attachment 73397


Yes. I have the diagram printed out. The guy that put the new coil in said I didn't need that style of coil (with the module) and installed one without it. Per another post, I'm going to post a pic or two later this morning.
I mowed for about an hour yesterday and then it died. Wouldn't start. I was in a hurry so I didn't have time to mess with it but I have all day today. Thanks for responding!


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

My old jd116 ran great yesterday for about an hour and died. It's getting fuel. This coil only has 1 hour on it. No fire today


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Strange setup Kelly, that black wire is connected to the engine cutout spade on the coil pack, that is where the white wire should fit, on the spade on the coil body, does the engine run with the black wire earthed out as shown in the photograph?, if it does, then there is a fault in that coil, not unless the new coils are changing with time!!.

Where the cable lug is bolted to the cowling, is there an insulated block that the bolt fits through?, I cant see if this is so in the photo.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

It ran fine for an hour that way yesterday and then died. I have a yellow (fuel solenoid, disabled) white (has power with engine running) that aren't hooked to anything. I have a wiring diagram, but I'm not smart enough to understand it. The guy that put the coil on said I shouldn't have 12v at the coil at anytime

I'm going after a new coil tomorrow. It will be the last one. My wife says we're getting a new mower if I can't get this one running dependable again. Can't say I blame her.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

FredM said:


> Strange setup Kelly, that black wire is connected to the engine cutout spade on the coil pack, that is where the white wire should fit, on the spade on the coil body, does the engine run with the black wire earthed out as shown in the photograph?, if it does, then there is a fault in that coil, not unless the new coils are changing with time!!.
> 
> Where the cable lug is bolted to the cowling, is there an insulated block that the bolt fits through?, I cant see if this is so in the photo.


Yes it's an insulated block (2 replies)


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Kelly, before you spend more money on another coil, I would like you to remove the black wire cable lug from the insulated block on the cowl making sure that the cable lug doesn't earth out on the cowl or engine, and see if the engine will start, seeing that the black wire cable lug is fitted to an insulated block, then that means the engine kill should work, if the engine starts after removing the connector from the cowl try touching the cable lug to a good earth and see if the engine stops, be careful of the exposed flywheel with the engine running.
If you still have the old ignition switch, I would like you to compare the spade connector positions with the new, the white wire should not have any voltage at all when the engine is running, the white wire is part of the safety and engine kill circuit and that is what it is, a safety circuit to ground.

Can you remember what wire was removed from the old coil kill spade??.

Let us know the results please.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

FredM said:


> Kelly, before you spend more money on another coil, I would like you to remove the black wire cable lug from the insulated block on the cowl making sure that the cable lug doesn't earth out on the cowl or engine, and see if the engine will start, seeing that the black wire cable lug is fitted to an insulated block, then that means the engine kill should work, if the engine starts after removing the connector from the cowl try touching the cable lug to a good earth and see if the engine stops, be careful of the exposed flywheel with the engine running.
> If you still have the old ignition switch, I would like you to compare the spade connector positions with the new, the white wire should not have any voltage at all when the engine is running, the white wire is part of the safety and engine kill circuit and that is what it is, a safety circuit to ground.
> 
> Can you remember what wire was removed from the old coil kill spade??.
> ...


I have the coil in the seat of the pickup. I'm taking it (40 miles) back to the store to swap it out or have it tested. They should give me a new one.
I disconnected that black wire with the motor running couple days ago. No effect but I'll check the lug when I get back.
The new switch was identical to the old one, far as I could tell, but you bring up an interesting point.
I'll be back early afternoon and try some more. Thanks so much for responding and helping.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

kelley1 said:


> I have the coil in the seat of the pickup. I'm taking it (40 miles) back to the store to swap it out or have it tested. They should give me a new one.
> I disconnected that black wire with the motor running couple days ago. No effect but I'll check the lug when I get back.
> The new switch was identical to the old one, far as I could tell, but you bring up an interesting point.
> I'll be back early afternoon and try some more. Thanks so much for responding and helping.


They tested the coil at the store. It was no good so they gave me a new one. I put it on, gapped it, and the mower fired right up.

There are 3 wires at the front of motor coming out of the harness. Red (attaches to the charging ring under the flywheel), yellow ( live, went to the safety fuel solenoid, disconnected. The solenoid plunger has been disabled (cut off)), and white (disconnected, live when running.
I'll be doing some tweaking on the fuel system today, but it still won't shut off. I actually tried to buy a new one yesterday, but thanks to the pandemic, JD's factory workers are making more money staying home. No new mowers at 3 dealerships in town. JD, Toro, or MTD. Backordered until November.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you still have the old ignition switch and may I ask what was wrong with it?.

Have you tried to earth out the black wire that is attached to the insulated block, if not, get a piece of wire and remove the insulation from each end of the wire and then wrap one end around the bolt holding the black wire to the insulated bolt and then start the mower and place the other end of the wire to a clean earthing point, this then should stop the engine.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

The switch is identical to the old one. I grounded the white wire with it running to no effect.
Mowed about 2 acres with the old bucket of bolts yesterday. Need to tweak the carb, but it ran great. Now if I can just get it to die w/o pulling a plug wire, I'm good to go. Thanks for responding and helping!


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

If your going to get a new riding mower I would suggest a cub cadet, when you
get it get a clear plastic hose our lumber company has them throw the old black
rubber hose in the trash as the gas will dissolve it and plug up your carb. in this
gas line install a fuel filter and between filter and gas tank install a shut off valve.
With this set up no need to buy fuel stablizer as I never have had any problems
mower starting. If you don't find a solution to your problem add a shut off valve
next to your carb.

willy


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

willy81 said:


> If your going to get a new riding mower I would suggest a cub cadet, when you
> get it get a clear plastic hose our lumber company has them throw the old black
> rubber hose in the trash as the gas will dissolve it and plug up your carb. in this
> gas line install a fuel filter and between filter and gas tank install a shut off valve.
> ...


Thanks, Willy! We talked to several dealers. Thanks to the co19 bs, 
factory workers are staying home making more money than they can working, so November is the soonest I can get a new one.

I got mine going and mowed a couple acres. Still have to pull the spark plug wires to kill it, but I'm looking into some of the other tips on here to solve the problem.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you connected the white wire to the black wire and turned the ignition off, no point grounding the white wire to the engine or chassis, that wont do anything.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

The white wire has power when the engine is running. The guy that put the coil on said don't put 12v to the coil at anytime, so I haven't done that yet. I haven't had time to go through your previous suggestion yet. We had some other stuff going on over the weekend, but I intend to work on it today. Thanks for responding and helping.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

The white wire has power when


kelley1 said:


> The white wire has power when the engine is running. The guy that put the coil on said don't put 12v to the coil at anytime, so I haven't done that yet. I haven't had time to go through your previous suggestion yet. We had some other stuff going on over the weekend, but I intend to work on it today. Thanks for responding and helping.


You were absolutely right, sir!
I followed your instructions, and you solved my problem! Now I have the black coil wire attached to the white wire coming out of the harness, through an old toggle switch I found laying around in my shop. Turn the key off, and flip the toggle, and the motor dies as advertised.

I want to thank you and everyone else that engaged in this conversation. Everyone has been very helpful, and I truly appreciate your time and responses. I hope someday I can help someone else the way you guys helped me. Thank you all again!
the engine is running. The guy that put the coil on said don't put 12v to the coil at anytime, so I haven't done that yet. I haven't had time to go through your previous suggestion yet. We had some other stuff going on over the weekend, but I intend to work on it today. Thanks for responding and helping


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

kelley1 said:


> The guy that put the coil on said don't put 12v to the coil at anytime


yep!!, don't even think about hooking 12 volts to the coil, if you do, you will blow the coil.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Somehow, I managed to get two messages mangled up together yesterday.
Anyhow, I re-checked the white wire with it running. I think the guy might've been mistaken. No live power.
So I took your suggestion. I wired the white wire to the black coil wire, through a toggle switch I mounted on the dash. Now it starts, runs, and I can kill it by turning off the ignition, and flipping the toggle.
You saved my bacon on this project. I appreciate all your suggestions, and the time you spent. If you're ever through my area, NE CO, stop and see me. My email is [email protected].

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is great then you have the cutout sorted, I'm too old to travel now, but I did travel over to Vancouver about 14 years ago to catch up with a internet friend of many years, sadly he passed a couple of years ago.

You have a good engine on your mower and will usually give years of service.

Glad to been able to help.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

FredM said:


> That is great then you have the cutout sorted, I'm too old to travel now, but I did travel over to Vancouver about 14 years ago to catch up with a internet friend of many years, sadly he passed a couple of years ago.
> 
> You have a good engine on your mower and will usually give years of service.
> 
> Glad to been able to help.


Wow. Australia. I wonder why nobody here knew anything.
Thanks again!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You do have a lot of smart mower people in the States more knowleable than me, but they didn't chime in.


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

FredM said:


> You do have a lot of smart mower people in the States more knowleable than me, but they didn't chime in.


I grew up on a farm here in NE CO. B&S motors on mowers, grain augurs, sprayers, etc. Some small engines run their entire life with no problems, and others are trouble from the day they are new.


----------

